# History Test



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Got this e-mail today and found it amusing.

HISTORY TEST

Please pause a moment, reflect back, and take the following multiple
choice test. The events are actual cuts from past history. They actually
happened!!!

Do you remember?

-1968 Bobby Kennedy was shot and killed by
a. Superman
b. Jay Lenno
c. Harry Potter
d. Muslim male extremist between the ages of 17 and 40

1. In 1972 at the Munich Olympics, athletes were kidnapped and
massacred by
a. Olga Corbett
b. Sitting Bull
c. Arnold Schwarzenegger
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

2. In 1979, the US embassy in Iran was taken over by:
a. Lost Norwegians
b. Elvis
c. A tour bus full of 80-year-old women
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

3.During the 1980's a number of Americans were kidnapped in
Lebanon by:
a. John Dillinger
b. The King of Sweden
c. The Boy Scouts
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

4. In 1983, the US Marine barracks in Beirut was blown up by:

a. A pizza delivery boy
b. Pee Wee Herman
c. Geraldo Rivera
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

5. In 1985 the cruise ship Achille Lauro was hijacked and a 70
year old American passenger was murdered and thrown overboard in his
wheelchair by:

a. The Smurfs
b. Davy Jones
c. The Little Mermaid
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

6.In 1985 TWA flight 847 was hijacked at Athens, and a US Navy
diver trying to rescue passengers was murdered by:

a. Captain Kidd
b. Charles Lindberg
c. Mother Teresa
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

7.In 1988, Pan Am Flight 103 was bombed by:
a. Scooby Doo
b. The Tooth Fairy
c. Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

8. In 1993 the World Trade Center was bombed the first time by:
a. Richard Simmons
b. Grandma Moses
c. Michael Jordan
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

9.In 1998, the US embassies in Kenya and Tanzania were bombed
by:
a. Mr. Rogers
b. Hillary Clinton, to distract attention from Wild Bill' s women
problems
c. The World Wrestling Federation
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

10.On 9/11/01, four airliners were hijacked; two were used as
missiles to take out the World Trade Centers and of the remaining
two, one crashed
into the US Pentagon and the other was diverted and crashed by the
passengers.Thousands of people were killed by:

a. Bugs Bunny, Wiley E. Coyote, Daffy Duck and Elmer Fudd
b. The Supreme Court of Florida
c. Mr. Bean
d Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

11.In 2002 the United States fought a war in Afghanistan against:
a. Enron
b. The Lutheran Church
c. The NFL
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

12. In 2002 reporter Daniel Pearl was kidnapped and murdered by:

a. Bonnie and Clyde
b. Captain Kangaroo
c. Billy Graham
d. Muslim male extremists mostly between the ages of 17 and 40

Nope, .....I really don't see a pattern here to justify profiling, do
you?

So, to ensure we Americans never offend anyone, particularly fanatics
intent on killing us, airport security screeners will no longer be
allowed to profile certain people. They must conduct random searches of
80-year-old women, little kids, airline pilots with proper
identification, secret
agents who are members of the President's security detail, 85-year old
Congressmen
with metal hips,and Medal of Honor winning and former Governor Joe Foss,
but
leave Muslim Males between the ages 17 and 40 alone because of
profiling.

Let's send this to as many people as we can so that the Gloria
Aldreds and other dunder-headed attorneys along with Federal Justices
that want to thwart common sense, feel doubly ashamed of themselves - if
they
have any such sense.

As the writer of the award winning story "Forrest Gump" so aptly put
it,
"Stupid is as stupid does."
Come on people wake up!!!

Keep this going. Pass it on to everyone in your address book.

Our Country and our troops need our support unlike the slap in the face
by Senator Ted Kennedy.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I like the part where every terrorist act commited by caucasians is omitted.

As to profiling, it is wrong no matter how you slice it. It is morally wrong, and it violates the constitution. You cannot change what race you are born as, and you should thus not be restricted because of it.



> 85-year old
> Congressmen
> with metal hips,and Medal of Honor winning and former Governor Joe Foss,
> but
> ...


That is the biggest load of crap I have ever heard. This person obviously has no idea what the banning of profiling means. It means that you cannot pick people based on skin color out of a lineup and search them alone, you must search everyone. It seems that misinformation is the main tool used to promote the conservative agenda.



> Our Country and our troops need our support unlike the slap in the face by Senator Ted Kennedy.


"You go to war with the army you have, not the army you wish you had" -Donald Rumsfeld


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Scooby Doo, Richard simmons and Mr. Rogers, Thats who I'd profile!!! dd:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant Tiger wrote:



> I like the part where every terrorist act commited by caucasians is omitted.


Hey, Militant what race are people from the Mid East?

Mr. Justice Sutherland delivered the opinion of the Court.



> The work "Caucasian" is in scarcely better repute. It is at best a conventional term, with an altogether fortuitous origin, which, under scientific manipulation, has come to include far more than the unscientific mind suspects. According to Keane, for example, . . . It includes not only the Hindu but some of the Polynesians, (that is the Maori, Tahitians, Samoans, Hawaiians and others), the Hamites of Africa, upon the ground of the Caucasic cast of their features, though in color they range from brown to black. We venture to think that the average well informed white American would learn with some degree of astonishment that the race to which he belongs is made up of such heterogeneous elements.


 Further:


> Pronunciation: (kô-kā'zhun, -shun, -kazh'un, -kash'-), [key]
> -adj. Also,Cau•cas•icPronunciation: (kô-kas'ik, -kaz'-). [key]
> 1. Anthropol.of, pertaining to, or characteristic of one of the traditional racial divisions of humankind, marked by fair to dark skin, straight to tightly curled hair, and light to very dark eyes, and originally inhabiting Europe, parts of North Africa, western Asia, and India: no longer in technical use.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey, Militant what race are people from the Mid East?

If you want to go by the most basic definition possible yes they are caucasoid, but in that case there are only three possible races. I am accustomed to the system where white and mid-eastern is seperated. If you don't mind I would like to argue the point itself as opposed to critiquing my choice of words (as you have been doing more and more lately, ran out of facts I assume).


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No actually I was questioning your wisdom which you must first have for sound decisions. You also show a propensity for reverse discrimination, or simply an overcompensation for what appears prejudice to only you. Common sense would tell us we don't need to search 80 year old grandmothers, unless of course that makes Muslims feel better. Isn't that your stance MT. If we can't profile then we must search everyone right? So do you care if you offend grandma? Your going to offend someone no matter what you do. So insult grandma to spare the Muslim?????????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

caucazioid?----- Did you find that in Webster?

You make out conservatives to be bumbling fools, and you say don't profile because you might offend someone. No one on this site profiles or offends people more than you. Part of the reason I have begin pointing out a small portion of your many mistakes. To make you realize your not the genius you think, and conservatives are not the 40 IQ crowd that you assume. My hope is this will make you put your brain in gear and really think about things before you assume we are "idiots".

I'm not prejudice so I don't see much difference in any people. I guess without checking sources I consider all those people of the Mid East the same as us. I think people who constantly bring up race have a hang up.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Common sense would tell us we don't need to search 80 year old grandmothers, unless of course that makes Muslims feel better. Isn't that your stance MT. If we can't profile then we must search everyone right? So do you care if you offend grandma? Your going to offend someone no matter what you do. So insult grandma to spare the Muslim?????????


How ridiculous can you get? Do you not realize that if we quit searching grandmothers they will simply recruit grandmothers to their cause? You cannot single out a group simply because of what they were born as. If you were born a muslim would you want to be the only one being searched at an airport? I am also bothered by how you put the last part, is the muslim less worthy than a regular person?

I have a question plainsman, did you support segregation in its heyday?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Muslims are as good as anyone else, but that religion has spawned the vast majority of terrorists around the world in the last 50 years.

If white Americans were bombing holy places in Israel and I went there would I be offended if they searched me and none of the colored Americans with me? No, I would think they were stupid if they wasted all their time searching everyone. I would also think they were stupid if they didn't search me.

I guess these days people are getting just to touchy if they are so easily offended. This is another place that liberals throw common sense out the window for imaginary offenses. People 20 years ago would not have been offended, but liberals have been hard at work making sure people are offended.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Muslims are as good as anyone else, but that religion has spawned the vast majority of terrorists around the world in the last 50 years.


The USA has spawned the most corporate frauds in the recent past as well, should not American buisnessmen be trusted because of this?



> If white Americans were bombing holy places in Israel and I went there would I be offended if they searched me and none of the colored Americans with me? No, I would think they were stupid if they wasted all their time searching everyone. I would also think they were stupid if they didn't search me.


The Isrealites took the land after a several hundred year hiatus, are you surprised that said people are angry after being stripped of their land?



> I guess these days people are getting just to touchy if they are so easily offended. This is another place that liberals throw common sense out the window for imaginary offenses. People 20 years ago would not have been offended, but liberals have been hard at work making sure people are offended.


How can you completely deny the advanced made in civil rights in the last 100 years? You didn't answer my question about whether you supported segregation either.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Militant Tiger wrote:


> The Isrealites took the land after a several hundred year hiatus, are you surprised that said people are angry after being stripped of their land


What has that to do with my quote? Nothing. You are simply running in circles again. You quote me as saying I would not be offended being searched. You go off on a tangent about the Israeli conflict. You sure hate Israel, and I suppose that's not prejudice. I'm real curious about that hated for Israel.

Militant Tiger wrote:


> How can you completely deny the advanced made in civil rights in the last 100 years? You didn't answer my question about whether you supported segregation either.


I say forget searching 80 year old grandmothers and you make me out to be racist. You asked if I supported segregation, when you in reality know better. You simply love to cast aspersions. To answer you directly I don't think there should have ever been segregation anywhere. But I suppose that isn't direct enough for you to understand. If you can not see the difference in my statements and racism your not even as intelligent as I have given you credit for. What I do think is that if you have no logical argument then throw accusations.

I have a serious question . You hate Israel, you evidently despise this terrible nation you live in, you defend Sadam and other terrorist organizations, does that mean you support jihad? I base that question on the attitude that comes from your posts. Not simply accusation.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

"The Isrealites took the land after a several hundred year hiatus, are you surprised that said people are angry after being stripped of their land?"

Well, look at it this way. Your family has a farm. its been the traditional home of your family for over 1,000 years. One day your ancestors are forcefully removed from your homeland. Eventualy, you and some other decendants related to you are FINALY able to go back to your familys farm and homeland! when you get there you find that your familys ancestral ownings, and your farm has been taken over by a not-so distantly related people group who hate your guts, and try to kill you; even though they are BASICALY your brothers. Imagine another branch of your family trying to kill yours off just because your dencended form a diferent son :roll: What worse is that you have NOWHERE to go back to. your stuck. What do you Do? you do the only thing you can, and do your best to evict the discruntled Quazi-relatives that have taken your familys land! As much as you like to think your so Hi-and mighty Mr.tolerant Liberal, THAT EXACTLY WHAT YOU WOULD DO.

And on the issue of rance! I OBJECT TO BEING CALLED WHITE! I AM NOT WHITE! IM MORE OF A KAKI! loose-leaf notebook paper is white. Chickens eggs are white! Im more...peachy. Or perhaps just FAIR skinned.

QUIT PROFILING ME! YOU CANT CALL ME WHITE! I AM AN AMERICAN CITIZEN! I DONT HAVE TO TAKE THIS MENTAL AND SOCIAL ABUSE FROM YOU! I HAVE MY RIGHTS! I DEMAND THAT I AND AL THOSE OF MY "RANCE" BE REFERED TO AS: "FAIR SKINNED"!


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Back to the original post: Assume that profiling could be done. Do you then assume all muslim males between 17 and whatever are extremists?
The list also leaves out a few more:

The Oklahoma City Federal building was bombed by

1) Muslim extremists
2) Hillary Clinton
3) The Black Panthers
4) A white man between the ages of 17 and 41

President Reagan was shot by

1) Muslim extremists
2) Black extremists
3) Daffy Duck
4) a white male between the ages of 17 and 41

A series of letter bombs injured a number of people. The letter bombs were sent by

1) Muslim extremists
2) Black extremists
3) a white male

President John Kennedy was shot by

1) Muslim extremists
2) Black extremists
3) Donald duck
4) A white male between the ages of 17 and 41

Actually, the original post also points out how long terrorism has existed in the middle east. it is not new or original.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> What has that to do with my quote? Nothing. You are simply running in circles again. You quote me as saying I would not be offended being searched. You go off on a tangent about the Israeli conflict. You sure hate Israel, and I suppose that's not prejudice. I'm real curious about that hated for Israel.


You stated that it is the muslims who do the bombing in Isreal, I stated that the israelis took that land away from the muslim communities who were living there for several hundred years, hence the conflict. I have no hate towards Isreal, you assume that I hate so much and yet all I am doing is looking thru the fog you set up for yourself.



> I say forget searching 80 year old grandmothers and you make me out to be racist. You asked if I supported segregation, when you in reality know better. You simply love to cast aspersions. To answer you directly I don't think there should have ever been segregation anywhere.
> 
> But I suppose that isn't direct enough for you to understand. If you can not see the difference in my statements and racism your not even as intelligent as I have given you credit for. What I do think is that if you have no logical argument then throw accusations.


You say this right after stating that I hate Isreal, and I throw accusations? You are as hypocritical as Bush himself. When you state that the only people who should be picked out of a lineup are muslim men, you are promoting racism.



> I have a serious question . You hate Israel, you evidently despise this terrible nation you live in, you defend Sadam and other terrorist organizations, does that mean you support jihad? I base that question on the attitude that comes from your posts. Not simply accusation.


I have never stated nor implied that I hate Isreal nor its people, that is a load of crap and a complete accusation. Saddam was not a terrorist. Saddam did not support terrorism. I do not support nor defend any terror organization.



> QUIT PROFILING ME! YOU CANT CALL ME WHITE! I AM AN AMERICAN CITIZEN! I DONT HAVE TO TAKE THIS MENTAL AND SOCIAL ABUSE FROM YOU! I HAVE MY RIGHTS! I DEMAND THAT I AND AL THOSE OF MY "RANCE" BE REFERED TO AS: "FAIR SKINNED"!


That's super. I don't care what race you are, provided that you aren't being discriminated by it. How would you have felt if only white males were singled out for inspection after the terrorist act by timmoth mcveigh? You would think it was a load of crap because hardly any people of your type are terrorists right? Sounds mighty similar.

Why has nothing been done about the white terrorists that we produce? Why are the neo-nazis not cracked down on? Why are the groups that house people such as mcveigh not cracked down on? Why is the KKK still allowed to roam free? Why? Because it's harder to get a country of white people to crack down on their own terrorists.

http://www.robert-fisk.com/tim_wise_nov14_2001.htm


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

It would make me feel safe! because im just like the other Sheeple! BAAAAH! BAAAAH!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Damn! I just knew the Smurfs had something to do with the Achille Lauro! :lol: I never did trust those blue b*#[email protected]%^s!  Death to the Smurfs! :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

NT wrote:



> You say this right after stating that I hate Isreal, and I throw accusations? You are as hypocritical as Bush himself. When you state that the only people who should be picked out of a lineup are muslim men, you are promoting racism.


No, they should check anyone suspicious, but I don't think they need to check little old ladies. If that makes some Muslim whine, live with it.

Hey, I'm not a sexist they can check the women too.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> No, they should check anyone suspicious, but I don't think they need to check little old ladies. If that makes some Muslim whine, live with it.


Who dictates what is suspicous and what is not? I still don't get how this mentality can exist in a country that is supposedly free.


----------



## NotYourTarget (Aug 22, 2005)

On the History Test has a few items that need to be addressed.

First, there should have been a fifth selection on who killed Bobby Kennedy.

e. A Catholic.

Sirhan Sirhan was actually a Palestinian Catholic, NOT a muslim extremist.

Second, profiling wouldn't have helped since most of the terrorist examples in the "Test" occurred in countries that were predominently muslim with lots of extremists!

Third, the two US terrorist events would have been prevented had our intelligence agencies had acted instead of just filing reports.

Lastl but not least, maybe 9/11 incident could have been prevented if we hadn't given so many Saudis access to our country and if they didn't have so many financial backers in the Royal Family.
If we want to stop these guys we need to go to the source of their money, the Bush family's friends in Saudi Arabia!!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> "Test" occurred in countries that were predominently muslim with lots of extremists!


Really........ I count only five of the 12 that fit your description above. Seems to me your math is just faulty as your assumption on the cause of the problem.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

MT your back? I havent seen the creation date so I'm not sure whether his posts are new but here we go...



> As to profiling, it is wrong no matter how you slice it. It is morally wrong, and it violates the constitution. You cannot change what race you are born as, and you should thus not be restricted because of it.


Now let me ask you something MT? With all of that proof and funny comments such as the buggs bunny one he is correct. All those smacks and hits and there were a lot of them done by Muslim Male extremist with ages of around 17-40. Now is that ringing any bells? Now its like MT lets say I hit you and you brush it off and then I do it again, what are you going to do? Your going to sock back with all of your might tahts what we are doing in Iraq we are hitting them back for all that crap they did to us.

Next off 4curlredleg, 
I noticed the same exact thing when the london bombings happened all of the people that they were checking were those stated but no arabic natured people. Now let me ask you something since history has proved itself time and time again as 4curlredleg has posted we are being attacked by ARAB looking people now I dont give a crap pick them because there most likely to do it. So pull your head out of your *** MT



> Hey, Militant what race are people from the Mid East?


OMG i think the answer is arab do i get a medal?



> Damn! I just knew the Smurfs had something to do with the Achille Lauro! I never did trust those blue b*#[email protected]%^s! Death to the Smurfs!


Alright? :-? I like the smurphs just as much as everyone else but come on



> You say this right after stating that I hate Isreal, and I throw accusations? You are as hypocritical as Bush himself. When you state that the only people who should be picked out of a lineup are muslim men, you are promoting racism.


Please shut up no one wants to hear your ****. As for you hating Isreal you have said that you do in past posts (to lazy to get them your not worth it) and for the comment that plainsmen is racist? what if he is? then your being racist about him being racist. Im sure hes not thought because hes got more sense then you will ever have and no one wants to hear your communist world perfect rambling. And plus plainsman you rock because when you reply i can relate to it cause you speak the truth!!!

for anybody who thinks that what i said is right reply and say so


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

We, the United States Government or at least the people we hire to protect us uke: are too flipping dumb to be effective at anything. Here is an example: Our daughter, son-inlaw and 28 month old grandson visited from Ohio via plane. Leaving from GF the security has Mom take the shoes off the 28 month old kid. Evidently he may of been a shoe bomber :eyeroll: 
Back in the 60's Russia was right We will and are going to destroy our freedom and way of life and no one will have to fire a shot :sniper: It will be done ourselves. Let's get back to basic common sense. If that means profiling so be it . Again I say read my tag line.
WE HAVE MEET THE ENEMY AND IT IS US. Sure seams like it to me.
Oh and by the way the kid had sandels on. What a joke.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> MT your back?


No he isn't ............. if you simply looked at the post date of Sat Jan 29, 2005 you would see you're talking to someone that isn't even here to listen. Unless you suspect NotYourTarget is the old MT in which case I missed something......................


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey 7 out of 12, not bad!! LOL :lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

It's all bad but 5 of 12 isn't "most all" in anybody's math except someone with a bashing agenda. Funny thing about that Royal family, every President since before Truman has courted them and called then allies of the USA but all of a sudden they have become just the Bush family friends.


----------

